# 97 Altima gas refuel problem



## topz (May 15, 2006)

Can't put more than a gallon or two into tank without triggering pump shutoff. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Where the vent valve is? No check engine light at all. Thanks.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

topz said:


> Can't put more than a gallon or two into tank without triggering pump shutoff. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Where the vent valve is? No check engine light at all. Thanks.


Conduct a search on this irksome issue and you'll realize that it's pretty commonplace for Nissans to trigger fuel pumps to shut off gas flow prematurely. I found a thread on it here http://forums.********.com/gas-pump-shutting-off-prematurely-with-coupe-t290661.html and I'm sure there's countless other ones echoing this sentiment.

I have this problem with my Nissans and my Mazda MX-5 as well. Sometimes it helps to reposition the nozzle frequently (try holding it at a 45 degree angle for a few seconds then switch to a 60 degree angle). I find that this method cuts down on premature fuel pump seizures.

It's mildly annoying to be sure but it's in no way a major mechanical malfunction so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------

